# Hockey Puck, Pressure Regulator Valve.



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think my hockey puck is broken. if it is labeled as a Pressure Regulator valve, then technically it should limit the amount of airflow in some direction correct? if so, then mine is broken. somebody school me.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Explain in detail why you think that is the case.


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

can you try not being a dick and just telling me how the valve should work. judging by its name "pressure regulator valve", i just assumed that it should *regulate pressure*. 

my valve lets the same amount of air through from both sides. 

if it does not regulate anything, then why is it there, why isn't there just a 90degree elbow going from the pcv hoses to the TIP? 

vwvortex has been 100% USELESS to me. ESPECIALLY when i ask a question. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

I also have no oil pressure in my car. when i remove the dipstick while running, it makes no difference in idle, yet when i remove the dipstick in my girlfriends 1.8t beetle, it chugs until you put it back in. I believe that the "hockey puck" is the cause of this.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

first of all, you shouldn't expect help in the forum when you act like a jerk. The question the other guy asked was also valid. Why WOULD you think it's the prv? 

Chances are if it's something with the pcv system, it's a messed up pcv valve or you may have a leak around the jet suction pump or a bad check valve.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

> *can you try not being a dick . . .*


 :what:


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

giles712 said:


> can you try not being a dick and just telling me how the valve should work. judging by its name "pressure regulator valve", i just assumed that it should *regulate pressure*.
> 
> my valve lets the same amount of air through from both sides.


 It's OK if you can blow air through both sides of the puck valve.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

giles712 said:


> *can you try not being a dick *





MarkusWolf said:


> :what:


 wow... and you wonder why you never get help? loose the attitude and treat others how you want to be treated... 



cri-cri said:


> It's OK if you can blow air through both sides of the puck valve.


 what's on the inside of the PRV to regulate the air? (that would break)


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

giles712 said:


> I think my hockey puck is broken. if it is labeled as a Pressure Regulator valve, then technically it should limit the amount of airflow in some direction correct? if so, then mine is broken. somebody school me.


 This is because the PRV is only supposed to close if the pressure in the PCV lines exceed that of which is in the TIP. (Turbo Inlet Pip) 

Run the car at idle and try to take the oil cap off and let us know what happened.


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

AllofurVWRbelong2me said:


> This is because the PRV is only supposed to close if the pressure in the PCV lines exceed that of which is in the TIP. (Turbo Inlet Pip)
> 
> Run the car at idle and try to take the oil cap off and let us know what happened.


 thank you. 

everybody else, look at all my other posts, i've always been friendly and have tried to be helpful and have never said a negative word. this is my first and last time posting on this piece of **** website full of overzealous d-bags that think they're hot ****(some of you yes, your cars are f****** awesome and i'm serious). one vw lover to another though, why cant we all help each other out, why must some people be sarcastic and holier-than-thou when a noob asks a question.  

every forum website i've ever been a member of is the exact same way (thumpertalk, jeepforum, hcs), so i guess it has nothing to do with the cars, it has to do with the people. way to go interweb society


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

cri-cri said:


> It's OK if you can blow air through both sides of the puck valve.


 
Okay I'm confused. So your saying mine is broken because when I blow into it it holds pressure? I thought the purpose of the valve was to relieve crankcase pressure during high load & rpm. High crankcase pressure opens the valve. 

Am I way off here? I need schooled.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*To clear up any confusion.*


----------



## peteyvr666 (Feb 17, 2004)

Can the puck be deleted?


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

i also want to know if it can be deleted


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

peteyvr666 said:


> Can the puck be deleted?


yes, everything can be deleted....

considering when you've installed a catch can, you've also plugged the holes leading to the intake vacuum ( the whole point of the one way puck ). 

I've got mine on still, even though I'm going to be running a catch can.


----------



## peteyvr666 (Feb 17, 2004)

Would u happen to have a DIY or a thread I can follow?:thumbup:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Would something like that be needed? 

Or should i link up the DIY to changing your own air filter? :/

anyway, there are a few floating around on how to install a catch can and vent it, Rather then venting it, connect it to the puck/etc.


----------

